# Technique for sofit/mast holes



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Whats some of you all's technigues for lining up and drilling nice clean, straight riser holes through soffits ?? Laser beam, level, straight up, straght down, one movement, etc


 


Cue 480's tool. Be warned, it's patented.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I usually drill up with a long 1/4" bellhanger bit after putting a level on it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

My trick has always been to have someone else do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cue 480's tool. Be warned, it's patented.



The Binford 6300 Mast Hole Saw.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't heard the brand Binford in a while.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The Binford 6300 Mast Hole Saw.


I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A 30-06 makes a nice pilot hole through both sides.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> A 30-06 makes a nice pilot hole through both sides.


I've never tried that but years ago I watched an electrician do that with a .22! Can't imagine a HO being impressed with that!!:no::no:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use a lazer level to project the center point up to the soffit and then run a pilot through with my 1/4" bell hanger bit then use the hole saw on each side. Works well for me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Technique for soft mass holes* 


methinks it's time to fnd my spectacles for this ......~CS~


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

All you youngsters with your whiz-bang fancy ways! Here's how I do it:

I first figure out exactly where the hub on the panel will sit. That might mean mounting the panel, marking the location, and removing the panel. You need the panel off the wall to continue.

I next mount a full stick of mast to the wall. It's mounted on center with the hub opening I marked, and I use a level to make sure it's plumb. I raise the pipe until it contacts the soffit. Now I mark the soffit, and remove the pipe.

Since I now know where my hole must be, I set my hole saw, backwards and without arbor, within the circle I drew around the pipe. This lets me mark where the pilot drill will go.

Use your hole saw to just make a score in the soffit, to just start to cut. Do not make the big hole yet.

Instead, use the little pilot hole to place a long 3/8" drill. I use a 3/8, because I find 1/4" drills bend too easily when they meet the sloped roof. Making sure I'm plumb, I drill a 3/8" hole through the roof. Now it's time to go topside.

Asphalt shingles are instant death to hole saws. So, I use a knife to cut away the shingles around the 3/8 hole I drilled. Make the cuts simple and well clear of the mast; your 'roof jack' will cover this area.

Holding my hole saw plumb, I use my Sharpie to mark the oval hole. Since I have the Sharpie flat against the saw, the marked area is about 1/4" larger all around than the 'perfect' hole. No matter, you don't need - or even want- a tight fit.

You've got a pilot hole; now cut the roof deck with a Sawsall or saber saw. You're done cutting 'on top.'

Now return to the soffit and finish the hole you started. You won't need the pilot drill to guide you, since the saw kerf you cut before will guide the hole saw.

Push the mast through, and anchor it a bit high. Hang the panel, and drop the mast into the hub. Better yet, have the hub ON the mast, and now boltthe hub to the panel. Finish tightening all your anchors.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

wendon said:


> I've never tried that but years ago I watched an electrician do that with a .22! Can't imagine a HO being impressed with that!!:no::no:



Remember the ******* idiot who _accidentally_ shot/killed his wife while installing cable TV using this method? It was a great story from a couple years ago.


I only occasionally run into eave soffits out here. When I do, I just drill the soffit hole then eyeball a pilot hole thru the roof.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

347sparky said:


> I usually drill up with a long 1/4" bellhanger bit after putting a level on it.


ditto...........or just use a 6 inch hole saw....that way you have some play if miss by a few inches or so, and you are good!:thumbup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

bell hanger bit and a good and a junk 2 1/2" hole saw. The junk one i ram through the shingles, and use the good one for the soffit and the wood left up top. For roof too steep for the bell hanger bit, I have a peice of RMC bent into a u, 3' in each direction, with 2 level jb welded to it. Set this contraption around the soffit, line up the bottom centered both ways where the mast will be, then plumb it up. Where the top of the u tool lands on the roof is where you need to drill. I have only had to do this twice. I think each house had a steep pitch and a deep soffit.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Around here, people pay us to remove their overhead and install underground. New installations are always underground.


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's the one we used to use. Boy does that bring back memories. We always used a longer pilot bit than shown in the picture.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Sparky48 said:


> Here's the one we used to use. Boy does that bring back memories. We always used a longer pilot bit than shown in the picture.


 The guy I used to work for had something similar to that but it only drilled the pilot hole. It was just a piece of 2 inch rigid with a piece welded in each end to center the bit. The bit slid up and down a long ways. You drilled the bottom hole the stuck this up in it leveled it then drilled the pilot hole in the roof. Then you drilled out the hole up above. Worked great.

Aw carp. Zombie cleti


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dammit. 


I hoped that Cletis was back.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Framing Square and know how to read it.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

3DDesign said:


> Framing Square and know how to read it.


Find the Pitch of the roof like 5/12. On the Framing Square read the length of rafter per foot run. Measure the overhang, multiply by length of rafter per foot run. This is the length along the sloped roof. Use the framing square to project square lines up the slope from the soffit hole and drill down. Works every time.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Rollie73 said:


> I use a lazer level to project the center point up to the soffit and then run a pilot through with my 1/4" bell hanger bit then use the hole saw on each side. Works well for me.


My system is similar to this... if you ain't got a lazer level but you do have a helper:
-Line up the pipe using a magnet level with the top touching the soffit, draw a circle on the soffit.
-Then use a bell hanger bit to drill a pilot hole up through the middle of the circle on the soffit and up through the roof, then (If the shingles are not on the roof yet) use a hole saw on the top and bottom. If the shingles have been installed cut a hole in them with an oscillator, not your hole saw.

I'm older than dirt, but I have never heard of a Binford bit.... live and learn!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do similar but drill hole thru shingles with larger than pipe (roof slope), run hole saw in reverse (not original idea, probably learned it here)


----------

